# Additional/Extra Batteries?



## Nocley (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember when the phone initially came out, there were some other phones with the same batteries as the Thunderbolt. I've also heard through searching for this result now that the Rezound has the same batteries as well? I'm just trying to determine exactly which ones match the thunderbolt, so I can pick up a couple extra for a weekend of extreme use that's coming up for me.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes the rezound will fit the bolt. Been using the battery for almost 4 months.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I purchased two additional batteries and two standalone chargers on amazon for less than 35 usd. Now I always have a spare to swap in my car and at home if my battery is low and I don't want to or can't be plugged in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, which rezound batteries were you using? Im looking to grab a couple.

I have the extended battery from verizon but over over the weekend i noticed i like the slimness a little more plus the reception was better. I just want to grab two batteries and go through the day with those.


----------



## snips (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the one I'm using.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0079Q67IC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

1620mah vs 1400mah

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

snips said:


> Here's the one I'm using.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0079Q67IC/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
> 
> ...


Those look like the knock offs I've seen on Amazon before and usually aren't what they claim to be. Are you sure they are 1620? Not to come off like you don't know or anything but that red is exactly the same color as those crappy batteries.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks like the same rezound battery I am using and I got mine from a Verizon store. Why do you say its a knock off? Almost all htc batteries are red. The bolt was the first one I saw that was black.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I just saw the red and thought of these. http://www.htcexpres...ger-pd42100.jpg

Those are the crappy ones I was thinking of. I wasn't sure if it was the same company. The batteries they put out are never what the ad says. Anyways, I went ahead and bought two of the ones the above poster mentioned. After having my slim battery in for the first time in forever, I just want my slim phone back lol. And the service was better too. A lot of positives.

Drunkenly Swyped from my Thunderbolt.


----------

